# Anyone sidecarred an IKEA crib or mini crib?



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

We're going to sidecar for our upcoming babe, and I'm trying to figure out what'll work best. If you've sidecarred either an IKEA crib or mini crib, what style did you use? How did you do it? Did it work well?

Any and all details greatly appreciated!


----------



## cileag (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm planning on doing this--any reason to think it'll be different than a full size crib?


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

we currently sidecar the Ikea Gulliver crib and it works great. (Well, sleep issues aside, the crib fits against our bed well...









We have a relatively slim memory foam mattress with a 5" box spring, and the crib in it's highest position aligns with our mattress perfectly.


----------



## Jenine (Dec 6, 2007)

We're doing it now with an IKEA Gulliver crib very successfully. There's hardly any space between the far side of the mattress and the side of the crib, which made it really easy to wedge a small blanket in there to take up space. I have no worries about DD getting wedged in there since it's such a small gap. The crib is super sturdy, DS 3yo jumps on it all the time.










Do you know about this website: http://www.freewebs.com/sidecarcrib/
They're the instructions we used to sidecar.


----------

